# Igloo size



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

What size igloo does your hedgie use?


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't know the actual dimensions, but I use the one sized for guinea pigs. You could probably use something smaller if you wanted, depending on your hog. Mine's a runt so it's a bit cavernous for him. I usually fill it up with shirts or blankets to make it a little more comfortable.


----------

